

Prototype and wireframe your ideas with a Betabook - brennannovak
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/betabook/betabook-the-portable-whiteboard-for-the-digital-a/pledge

======
brennannovak
I've used an early prototype of this, it is absolutely wonderful for
visualization / prototyping / wireframing!

